# Conversation with the Dietician



## cazscot (Jul 14, 2011)

Had a very interesting conversation with the Dietician at the surgery this afternoon.

Basically as most of you will know I managed to loose 5st in quite a short period of time (1 year) but for the past year my weight has been maintained and then after my 40th birthday gone up a bit...

She had a few recommendations for me.

1) although I am doing quite a bit of exercise (for me) at the moment (aqua aerobics 45 mins 5 times a week and walking 5,000 steps a day), she has suggested that I have to have some weight bearing exercises to build up my muscle tone, as muscle burns energy more efficiently.  But I explained with my shoulder I cant do any weight bearing at the moment...

2) she has also suggested a 1200 cal diet for a few weeks to see if that kicks my body back into loosing weight

3) I have to stop snacking as much (even on the healthier options), she went through my food diary and I am eating far too much fruit 

4) A possible solution to my snacking is to eat 4 smaller meals a day rather than the normal 3, I must just make sure they are smaller portion wise!

5) She has also suggested having a "blow out" now and again to see if that also changes my metabolism

All in all I was in the office for 45 mins and we had a good long chat, I know I can do this and once I come back from my holiday I will need to be 100% focussed 

Onwards and Downwards xxx


----------



## MargB (Jul 14, 2011)

That sounds good - quite balanced.

Funny, someone mentioned having a blow out every now and then and I suggested it to someone else on this forum either last week or earlier this week.  Good to see a dietician suggesting it too.

Do you have a follow up session with her?

Thanks for telling us - good to hear what the professionals think.


----------



## Steff (Jul 14, 2011)

Carole is your dietician free to be lent out hehe,what a brillaint person, nice to come out of a appointment so positive.I wish you luck with this regime x


----------



## cazscot (Jul 14, 2011)

MargB said:


> That sounds good - quite balanced.
> 
> Funny, someone mentioned having a blow out every now and then and I suggested it to someone else on this forum either last week or earlier this week.  Good to see a dietician suggesting it too.
> 
> ...



Thanks MargB, I had heard of the having a blow out now and again but never from a dietician .

I haven't booked  a follow up session with her as I just wanted some advice, I go to a hospital class once per month (the dietician there is so condescending) but if I want any further help, ie psychological, zenical or gastric band I must go through them...

Yep I was really pleased it is the first dietician I have seen that actually knew what she was talking about and made sense to me!


----------



## cazscot (Jul 14, 2011)

Steff said:


> Carole is your dietician free to be lent out hehe,what a brillaint person, nice to come out of a appointment so positive.I wish you luck with this regime x



LOL Steffie and thanks  x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds as though you have had an excellent appointment .


----------



## rhall92380 (Jul 15, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Had a very interesting conversation with the Dietician at the surgery this afternoon.
> 
> Basically as most of you will know I managed to loose 5st in quite a short period of time (1 year) but for the past year my weight has been maintained and then after my 40th birthday gone up a bit...
> 
> ...



Holiday is a good time for a blowout (good timing, too)! My dietitian told me it was okay not not worry about the diet while on holiday so long as I maintained healthy eating at other times.

Richard


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 15, 2011)

Seemed to go really well, funny that you said a 1200 calorie diet would kick your metabolism back in, how much were you previously on?, I need double that, I think........


----------



## cazscot (Jul 15, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Seemed to go really well, funny that you said a 1200 calorie diet would kick your metabolism back in, how much were you previously on?, I need double that, I think........



I was on a 1500 cals  day so I think thats why the dietician recommended the 1200...  Will worry about it when I get back...


----------

